# Mini Marking Harness



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

I wanted to see if anyone has used a marking harness that fits your Nigerian. I have a young buck and I'm afraid if I use the Weaver one that's meant for rams that it will be too large. Has anyone made their own or used one that has worked?


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Interested in this for my minis!


----------



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

Apparently nobody knows!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok well I had a young buck and the harness didn't fit so I just used hay strings to rig it up so it would fit. That's years ago and I would have to really look at one to remember how I did it, even then I'm pretty sure he was much bigger then a ND. What you could do is get some marking chalk and put a big bold line on the does from their hip area down to their tail. When the buck breeds it will smear it. I have always wanted to try this but I'm not sure how often one would need to keep marking that area so it doesn't dry out and not smear and a lot of my girls would not put up with me marking them every day. If yours are friendly and easy to catch then I would try this idea and just keep feeling the mark to make sure it will still smear


----------

